# The Truth About Counting Calories



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Do calories matter or do you simply need to eat certain foods and that will guarantee you???ll lose weight? Should you count calories or can you just count “portions?” Is it necessary to keep a food diary? Is it unrealistic to count calories for the rest of your life or is that just part of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

